# Peters low key stone and knife set.



## Peter (Mar 24, 2019)

from left top to bottom: 
naniwa220(2x), al1000, ikarashi, kouzaki aoto, maruoyama shirosuita, nagura, ohira uchigumori







from left:
Pavel Bolf custom 19191 steel quenched without clay Kiritsuke Gyuto 220mm, 
Watanabe custom shirogami Kiritsuke Usuba 210mm (from machi)


----------

